# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Mein Halsen Video: Kritik und Tipps bentigt

## wartetaufwind

Liebe Leute,

ich wurde im April beim Halsen-ben gefilmt. Ich schaffe das mit dem Durchgleiten nicht. 

Deswegen wrde ich mich freuen, wenn Ihr euch einen Moment Zeit nehmt, um einen Blick auf die Videos zu werfen. Und ich wrde mich sehr ber Ratschlge freuen.

Auch ber sonstige Tips fr die Halse!

Dank Euch!

Halse 1
https://youtu.be/otwlbErseLM

Halse 2
https://youtu.be/0hwdn7mtp8I

----------


## Ralph

Gute Idee! Es fehlt auch nicht mehr viel, wie man sieht. Du solltest, bevor Du auf die Kante steigst, weiter abfallen, mglichst auf richtig tiefen Raumschotkurs. Dann gehst Du mit mehr Speed in die Halse, und der Weg, den Du in der Kurve mit wenig, bzw. ohne Vortrieb, zurcklegen musst, ist krzer. Das sollte es dann schon gewesen sein...

Gru

Ralph

----------


## wellenkasper

Alles gut! Was fehlt, wie Ralph schon schrieb, ist der Speed!! 
Also wie beschrieben etwas abfallen und weniger Speed verlieren.
Den kannst du auch besser halten, wenn du deine vertikale Krperachse deutlich mehr nach vorne neigst. Auf den Videos bist du noch leicht nach hinten geneigt, das bremst natrlich. Du solltest den Oberkrper mehr zur Kurveninnenseite neigen und die Arme, zumindest vorne, lang lassen, versuche das Segel mehr Richtung Wasser, herunter zu lassen. Wenn es gut luft zieht dein Segel dich bis zum Shiften durch die Kurve =)

Holger

----------


## wartetaufwind

Danke schon mal. Zu den Anregungen:

Ich denke mir das jedes Mal mit dem Nach-Vorne-Lehnen. Wenn ich das radikal versuche, falle ich allerdings mit dem Segel rein. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall noch mehr versuchen..

Und mehr Abfallen vorm auf die Kante steigen ist ein guter Tip. Den werde ich mir zu Herzen nehmen. Jetzt wo ihr das sagt, fllt mir auf, dass ich eigentlich direkt die Halse einleite, ohne vorher deutlich abzufallen.

Danke schon mal..

----------


## soulsurfer42

Moin!

Dem Tipp mit dem Abfallen schliee ich mich an. Auerdem sieht man allerdings, dass Du gleich nach der Einleitung leicht auffierst (Sekunde 15 in Deinem zweiten Video). Da ist kein Druck mehr in der Tte, das Heck sinkt ab und das Board fllt schon auf Vorwindkurs aus dem Gleiten.

Um das zu verhindern, ist der ebenfalls oben bereits angesprochene Punkt wichtig: Mastarm lang! 

Mach das mal so:

Nimm den hinteren Fu frher aus der Schlaufe, damit Du bei der Einleitung stabil gleitest. Gnn Dir ein bisschen Hhe: fall ab und mach richtig Speed. Mach dann bei der Halseneinleitung eine deutliche(re) Hoch-Tief-Bewegung und lass Dich mit gestrecktem Mastarm in die Kurve ziehen, wobei die hintere Hand das Segel die ganze Zeit auf Zug hlt. Das fhlt sich so an, als wolltest Du Dir die Gabel mit der hinteren Hand unter die Achsel klemmen. 

Um Durchzugleiten kann es auerdem sinnvoll sein, den Fuwechsel frher (und zwar vor dem Shiften und nicht, wie Du es bislang machst, gleichzeitig) zu machen und die Halsenausleitung kurzzeitig mit dem Schothorn voraus zu fahren, bevor dann (erst) auf neuem Raumschotkurs das Segel rotiert wird. Durch den Schritt nach vorn mit dem (ehemals) hinteren Fu in Richtung Mastfu bringst Du Druck auf den Bug und verhinderst, dass Dir das Heck absuft und Du aus dem Gleiten fllst.

Wenn Du das so machst, wirst Du mit Deiner Shift-Technik allerdings an Grenzen stoen, weil Du einfach mit der vorderen Hand nher an den Mast rutscht und dann ber Kreuz gleich auf die neue Seite greifst. Das funktioniert nur, wenn man - wie Du bislang - auf Vorwindkurs shiftet und den Druck aus dem Segel nimmt, weil man ja sonst vom Segel nach Lee ber's Brett gezogen wrde. Da liegt eins Deiner Probleme; Du lst Deine kompakte Krperhaltung auf, um beim Shiften keinen Druck im Segel zu haben, und verlierst dadurch Vortrieb und Gleitlage, wie oben beschrieben.

Shiftest Du dagegen, was ich Dir empfehle, spter, ist das Segel schon wieder angepowert und es fllt Dir mit Deiner Technik schnell nach Lee weg. Deshalb: mit der alten hinteren Hand unter die Gabel an den Mast fassen und den Mast aktiv vor Deiner Brust vorbei nach Luv ziehen. Das Segel rotiert dadurch erheblich schneller und kippt eben nicht nach Lee weg. Dieser Punkt ist ganz wichtig: Du "lsst" das Segel nicht passiv shiften, sondern ziehst es aktiv (und nah) an Deinem Krper vorbei, damit dieser kritische Moment sehr schnell vorbei ist. be das (auch bei Leichtwind) am Strand, und zwar mit auf dem Board montierten Rigg. Das muss ein bewusster, deutlicher Bewegungsablauf werden, bei dem es kein Wackeln oder Zaudern gibt. Es kann helfen, die Handgriffe laut mitzuzhlen. Mach immer den gleichen Bewegungsablauf, keine Variationen, damit Du Deiner Rbe Gelegenheit gibst, einen Automatismus zu entwickeln. be in beide Richtungen.

Schlielich: ganz grundstzlich gehrt Dein Gewicht beim Halsen nach vorn. Das absaufende Heck ist bei allen Halsenvarianten das Problem, das es anzugehen gilt. Auerdem wird es Dir helfen, wenn Du bst, mit dem Schothorn voraus zu fahren - geht auch bei Leichtwind.

Aber mach Dir mal keinen Kopf, das kriegst Du schnell hin. Ansonsten sieht das nmlich schon echt cremig bei Dir aus.

Ich hab ein Video gefunden, in dem das Ganze recht anschaulich dargestellt wird; schau Dir das hier doch mal an (auch wenn ich, wie gesagt, beim Shiften ein Freund des Griffs zum Mast bin): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz8UgEGQFa0

Viel Spa auf dem Wasser und viel Erfolg! 


Christian

PS: Bei der Duckjibe liegt das Gewicht "von Haus aus" weit vorn, und sie ist kaum schwieriger als die normale Halse. Die gleitet man fast automatisch durch. Probier's mal aus!

----------


## soulsurfer42

Vergiss das Video da oben - das hier ist besser (sogar der gleiche Typ, aber eine "passendere" Halsenvariante):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Uf1Oo68z74

Gru


Christian

----------


## wartetaufwind

Vielen vielen Dank fr diese ausfhrliche Antwort, Christian!

Das macht alles Sinn und ich werde es mir zu Herzen nehmen und versuchen (nachdem ich es noch einige Male gelesen habe).

Eine Sache verstehe ich nicht: Die Hoch-Tief-Bewegung. Davon hre ich das erste Mal. Was meinst Du damit?

----------


## Kerstin Sommer

sieht fantastisch aus!

----------


## Nicole Eberhart

WOW
Eine wunderbare Technik!
Ich wnsche ich knne so auch!

----------


## Kerstin Sommer

ganz einverstanden! Ich bin noch Anfngerin

----------


## style251

Hallo,

Hab eine Step by Step Beschreibung der Halse oder Carve Jibe erstellt. Sollte weiterhelfen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N55Y...Tslh8q&index=7

Gre

----------

